
Palliative Care and Coronavirus [pdf] - DanBC
https://www.england.nhs.uk/coronavirus/wp-content/uploads/sites/52/2020/03/C0081-Speciality-guide-Palliative-care-and-coronavirus.pdf
======
tomohawk
Take this as an opportunity to create a will, advanced directive, and other
legal documents.

The process of doing this will help you think through things when you are not
pressed for time. Waiting until you are in a health emergency is not a good
idea.

Talk to any medical personnel you know about what the various care options
mean in practice. Do you want to be hooked up to a vent? Do you want to be
resuscitated?

Communicate what you want to your loved ones so they're not left guessing.

